# 11/17



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

The night photo was taken at about 2230hrs on the 16th. The day photo was this morning on my way home!


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

aahhh. i cant wait for our turn.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

06HD BOSS;639143 said:


> aahhh. i cant wait for our turn.


i hear ya there.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

All lake effect snow right....


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

yup, I only got a couple of inches but it's wet and heavy. I'm only about 5 miles from the lake but tug hill got alot more. The ground is no where near hard enough so I had to back drag my driveway to avoid digging up the stone!


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well snow is snow no matter where it comes from...


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

From Oswego this morning...


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't wait for our turn, I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve!


Just wish we were going to get a plowable snow in the next week....


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

RichG53;639229 said:


> Well snow is snow no matter where it comes from...


Ya yougot all our snow...now send It back lol

We are gettinng lake efect as well :waving:


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

new2chevy;639186 said:


> yup, I only got a couple of inches but it's wet and heavy. I'm only about 5 miles from the lake but tug hill got alot more. The ground is no where near hard enough so I had to back drag my driveway to avoid digging up the stone!


lakes too warm still keeping your temps too high to get the big snow, more inland is getting hit hard, just didnt come south enough to catch me,


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

lucky! i hate looking at theese pics... but it is hard to complan about 70* wheather.. but i would much rather have a little bit of snow


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

Here in New Haven, NY we got around 4". Not enough to bother plowing. It'll be gone by the weekend anyways.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Lifted4x4Astro;639518 said:


> Here in New Haven, NY we got around 4". Not enough to bother plowing. It'll be gone by the weekend anyways.


My phone would be ringing off the hook if we had 4 inches and I declared it not enough to plow. My customers fear snow like it is lava keeping them from the car. Nice pics guys.


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

i was just gonna say that, 4 inches here, im plowing some places twice.... but then again a 4" snow is a blizzard to most people around here.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

deckboys;639610 said:


> i was just gonna say that, 4 inches here, im plowing some places twice.... but then again a 4" snow is a blizzard to most people around here.


Grew up in Oswego County. In Oswego County 4" is hardly a blip on the radar. Remember going to school even after over a foot fell overnight. Everyone there takes the snow in stride and the muncipalities take snow removal pretty seriously, look @ all the Lewis & Oswego County/NYSDOT/local town equipment in the area in the DOT thread in the equipment pictures forum! Lake effect seems to consolidate quickly. Even 4' isn't unheard of in some areas up on Tug Hill. Mom & Dad only missed 2 days from work last year even w/ all the snow there last winter!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

4" is little to nothing and packs to an inch or so quickly. However that 4" becomes 1' at the end of the drive and if it's not cleared it becomes a frozen mess!


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

I need two more weeks to finish up my clean ups.....then I'll be doing the snow dance


----------

